#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Pattaya Temple Wat Boonsamphan

## dirtydog

This Temple is in Soi Boonsamphan which is off of Sukhumvit Road between Center Road and South Pattaya Road, the Soi is really small and packed solid with farang villages, at the entrance to every single village is a beer bar or ordinary bar of some sort all hoping to entice the local farangs in, some of them have even spent quite a lot of money on their places, one in particular stood out and that was The Red Lion, not sure why someone would bother opening a bar in this Soi but I suppose some people can't be bothered crossing Sukhumvit Road to get pissed.

Anyway the Soi slowly goes up hill till you get to Wat Boonsamphan, it's pretty high up over Pattaya so the view is quite good, also with all the farang money in the local area this Temple is under major improvements.

This is the new main building which is just being finished off, this is the second floor, ie it is a 2 story building so they are making good money.

Anyway this Temple also has stairs going up the side of the mountain, having been caught out once and learning my lesson I thought it best to ask what is up at the top of the stairs, "Lai Yarng" hmmmm, many things huh, should I believe him or not?





The bell and drum tower.



The apartments where the Monks sleep, must be washing day here aswell.



The human incinerator, actually they had just had the burning of someone as we got there, I shall upload those pictures tomorrow.

----------


## dirtydog

The old main building.



One of the Temples shrines.



The funeral parlour, all decked out in curtains and that for the funeral.



Thai man cleaning up the ashes.



Incinerator door open and the trolley that the coffins are wheeled in and out on, just looks like there are a few lumps of charcoal left on it.

----------


## dirtydog

So I climb up the steps to see what amazing things will be revealed to me, at the top is a nice view of Pattaya and the sea, and a little jungle path leading in opposite directions, got to be some pretty good stuff up here as the workman said there was loads of things.



2 tatty old shrines.



And a spirit house  :Sad:

----------


## Told Stool

Nice photos and a good effort to put a video into it.  

I'm not a Pattaya basher, unlike Spin, who likes to give out a red to someone who posts something about Pattaya.

I can say that the first time I was in Pattaya, I went with a professional tour guide.  I saw a couple of temples but I don't remember their names.  I also saw the diamond Buddha on the side of the mountain. 

Sorry for not knowing all of the names, and maybe if I'm on here long enough I can start putting up some pictures of some of the temples where I went to in Pattaya.

My tour guide showed me a good trip all the way around.  After we saw the temples, we took in a nice dinner in an Italian restaurant whose owner does his own live operatic shows certain evenings of the week.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

Hello,

Do you know if there is another temple with the same name ?
Someone told me Soi Khaotalo Boonsamphan Temple ?

Thank you.

----------


## taxexile

I think they were lying to you.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

https://www.google.co.th/maps/place/...2!4d100.915304


:-)

----------

